# German Visa



## gauravdas1782 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello,

I plan to apply for a German Visa through which I can work and live in Germany. Can anyone assist me on what criteria is required to apply and where I can get all the information


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It can depend a bit on where you're coming from (literally), but in general for a working visa, you'll need to have found a job in Germany with an employer who can get work authorization for you in the position and who can initiate the visa process for you. Otherwise, take a look at the website for the German Consulate in your home country. They should have a section on visas that will explain the main categories and requirements.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

